# Is it possible getting big af only Powerlifting?



## Мишка (May 29, 2021)

Hey guys, 

Is it possible to get as huge as Bigscboy (Google/Instagram/YouTube him, please, as I could not uploa/attach photos, because my post count is too low) (without hgh, guess he never took it too?) by "just Powerlifting"? 

I often heard you won't grow as much doing the fun stuff without the fluff - haha. 

I mean, he is not really in shape - but his chest is bigger than his belly - plus, look how impressive he looks in oversized shirts (which is my goal, because I wear a shirt 99% of the year, so I'd prefer to look as inhumanly big as possible without looking "too fat" lol)

Just curios, because I a) love heavy lifting and b) can't afford hgh.
I mean, genetics aside, can one achieve this look by just going all out heavy w/ low reps and w/o hgh?

If I'd like to get as HUGE AND STRONG as possible, is there a program would you advise?


Greetings



Mishka


----------



## snake (May 29, 2021)

Well that look takes a lot more than just living heavy but truthfully I never wanted to look like that. If want that go for it.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2021)

Much rather look like Dan Green than BigBoy.

Eat and lift.

Also know these guys are not natty and have been powerlifting for many years.


----------



## Мишка (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for the answers guys 

Dan Green looks awesome w/o a shirt, without a doubt!

I'm pretty sure he looks more impressive than me in a shirt tbh. 

But I just want to look monstrous even in a 4XL shirt or something - without being a total "fatass" - I mean, irregularstrength is strong as hell - but I guess when he's not lifting, everybody would just guess he's just fat. 

BigBoy IMHO looking massive in clothing without looking just fat. Hehe.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (May 30, 2021)

The successful powerlifters I have known over the years, still train in higher rep ranges (if thats what you mean by fluff; there is no fluff work in the pros I follow).
bigger muscles are stronger, muscle hypertrophy is optimized outside of 1-3 rep max, so when not in competition, Big AF powerlifters are doing 6-10reps at failure.

from reading your posts, I think you give GH a bit too much credit, most likely you can get very close to what you are visualizing without buying "pharma" GH, which has super inflated pricing.
Best,
M3


----------



## BrotherIron (May 30, 2021)

First, you can't just lift heavy with low reps all the time.  You're only guaranteed 1 thing and that's injury.

Whatever you're eating... eat more.  You'll still need to do accessory work and most do that in a higher rep range. You build with accessories.  You don't test them.


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> The successful powerlifters I have known over the years, still train in higher rep ranges (if thats what you mean by fluff; there is no fluff work in the pros I follow).
> bigger muscles are stronger, muscle hypertrophy is optimized outside of 1-3 rep max, so when not in competition, Big AF powerlifters are doing 6-10reps at failure.
> 
> from reading your posts, I think you give GH a bit too much credit, most likely you can get very close to what you are visualizing without buying "pharma" GH, which has super inflated pricing.
> ...


Thanks buddy 

Yea w/ fluff I meant fancy things outside of the power and accessory work. 

You mean without HGH or without PHARMA HGH?

Could you may recommend me a intermediate Powerlifting program? Some with like 3-4 times per week training?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 30, 2021)

You can get pretty damn big from non abusive gear doses, heavy training laid out well, and A LOT of food.  I was a SHW (307lbs).  Now that's not as big as bigboy but it's bigger than most.

You'll also find that being that big isn't fun for long.  If you're young, I say push yourself to your limit.


----------



## TODAY (May 30, 2021)

Are you asking if a program consisting solely of squat, bench, and deadlift capable of packing on a substantial amount of muscle? Sure, but it's far from optimal.

Programs aside, have you taken a moment to consider WHY you wanna be so humongous?

I have a shocking secret to share with you:

Being unnaturally gigantic actually sucks ass most of the time. Being big and strong is fun as hell, but it ain't worth the increased risk of myriad health issues. Not to mention the unique discomfort of not being able to tie one's goddamn shoes without breaking into a profuse sweat.


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You can get pretty damn big from non abusive gear doses, heavy training laid out well, and A LOT of food.  I was a SHW (307lbs).  Now that's not as big as bigboy but it's bigger than most.
> 
> You'll also find that being that big isn't fun for long.  If you're young, I say push yourself to your limit.



As I'm pretty short (5'7") I'd say I'd be pretty happy to get to 300 lbs for the beginning. 

I can imagine that it isn't so much fun, but I'm generally lazy af and try to avoid walking around etc as much as possible.


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Are you asking if a program consisting solely of squat, bench, and deadlift capable of packing on a substantial amount of muscle? Sure, but it's far from optimal.
> 
> Programs aside, have you taken a moment to consider WHY you wanna be so humongous?
> 
> ...



I thought about something like 5/3/1 BBB or an NSuns variation or something like that. I also bought the Lilliebridge method and the eBook(s) by Jeff Nippard. 
I'm not sure which (any other program would be okay for me too) would be "most optimal" for my specific goal. 
I'm the kind of person which likes it best to have specific numbers and progression - not like go for a 3RM or something, because I'm always training alone. 

WHY I want to be this huge? I'm not 100% sure, but I'd guess I just admire this huge people - and I'd like to be one of them. 
I really prefer the look of huge off season Bodybuilders / Powerlifters / Strongmen over any kind of "beach boy".
Sure, I'd like to look like a Big Rami on stage or someone like that too - but I don't have the funds for that AND I'd guess this is far from healthy too. 

I know it's not healthy to be this big - and I guess it's a pain in the ass to walk around, or even tie my shoes. But I'd prefer to be humongous and not being able to walk half a mile without being out of breath and have to take a break instead of being "normal" or looking like "do you even lift?" in my clothes. 

But I'm honestly thankful that you guys on here try to show me the negative side of being "too big" too


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> [...]and A LOT of food.[...]



Forgot to ask this in the first quote, sorry, with A LOT of food,  would it be okay to eat how much and whatever one wants as long as it's reasonable? E.g. high protein all day and in every meal. Like chicken wings with skin etc instead of lower fat meals?


----------



## BrotherIron (May 30, 2021)

Мишка;686475 said:
			
		

> Forgot to ask this in the first quote, sorry, with A LOT of food,  would it be okay to eat how much and whatever one wants as long as it's reasonable? E.g. high protein all day and in every meal. Like chicken wings with skin etc instead of lower fat meals?



I'm old school in thought and process meaning... eat your way through plateaus.  In order for you to reach gargantuan size, you can't eat only clean.  I would urge you to eat semi clean ie. beef, potatoes, oatmeal, milk, cheese.  Instead of drinking water with your meal, have a shake to wash down the food.

You said you're 5'7.  What is your current weight?  It's a long road to 300.  I took me a decade to get there and once there I stayed there for years,


----------



## BrotherIron (May 30, 2021)

Мишка;686412 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy
> 
> Yea w/ fluff I meant fancy things outside of the power and accessory work.
> 
> ...



Cube, Sheiko, 10/20/Life, and there are others. Many like Wendler. It works but I think there are better out there. If you're more interm/ adv. I'd recommend RTS.


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2021)

I got up to 280 plus, not very functional as a medium framed guy not supposed to be that heavy, it sucked ass.

Out of breath all the time, good luck in a fight lol.

Took up boxing at one point after getting down to 255, still hard as hell but more functional by far.

I'm best from 235 to 250, at my leanest best 225.


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm old school in thought and process meaning... eat your way through plateaus.  In order for you to reach gargantuan size, you can't eat only clean.  I would urge you to eat semi clean ie. beef, potatoes, oatmeal, milk, cheese.  Instead of drinking water with your meal, have a shake to wash down the food.
> 
> You said you're 5'7.  What is your current weight?  It's a long road to 300.  I took me a decade to get there and once there I stayed there for years,



I'm currently 242. 

Okay, that's somehow like I eat too. 
I eat rice with chicken wings, drumsticks etc- so fattier cuts of meat. And I do sometimes asd some sweets, ice cream or some kind of that food on top, after eating my meat and clean carbs. 
Not stuffing my face with crappy foods all day, but also not clean.


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Cube, Sheiko, 10/20/Life, and there are others. Many like Wendler. It works but I think there are better out there. If you're more interm/ adv. I'd recommend RTS.


Never heard of RTS until now. 
What would be "a sign" someone is more intermediate/advanced? 

Thanks to covid I've been out of the gym for like 9 month now - only being able to train Bodybuilding with maximum 135 kgs in a home gym on a Smith machine.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 30, 2021)

So you like Strength Cartel?
Yes Big Boy is legit but he’s also 8 inches taller than you, so...


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> So you like Strength Cartel?
> Yes Big Boy is legit but he’s also 8 inches taller than you, so...


Yessir - even got the SC and 1903 tattooed ..

Yep, that's why I try to get as huge as him "in a ratio"(?) if it would be called like that. 

So 8 inches shorter equal like XY lbs less,  best way I could describe it I guess.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 30, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> I got up to 280 plus, not very functional as a medium framed guy not supposed to be that heavy, it sucked ass.
> 
> Out of breath all the time, good luck in a fight lol.
> 
> ...


I’m a small frame guy.   As i approach 200, everything is slower, even though i do cardio.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 30, 2021)

Мишка;686490 said:
			
		

> Yessir - even got the SC and 1903 tattooed ..
> 
> Yep, that's why I try to get as huge as him "in a ratio"(?) if it would be called like that.
> 
> So 8 inches shorter equal like XY lbs less,  best way I could describe it I guess.


Arnold apparently said six lbs of muscle for every inch in height.   Nobody can seem to find this quote but everybody seems to attribute it to him haha. 
And yes, I’m a huge big boy fan.  
I also got married in San Clemente, where their original neighborhood is.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2021)

I'm sure a year long test/deca binge along with no maximum caloric intake can get you somewhat where you wanna be


----------



## Adrenolin (May 30, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Arnold apparently said six lbs of muscle for every inch in height.   Nobody can seem to find this quote but everybody seems to attribute it to him haha.
> And yes, I’m a huge big boy fan.
> I also got married in San Clemente, where their original neighborhood is.



I should be 447lbs!? I knew I wasn't teaching my potential.  Dammit!


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I should be 447lbs!? I knew I wasn't teaching my potential.  Dammit!


So I should be 411 lbs - if I did not miscalculate


----------



## Мишка (May 30, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm sure a year long test/deca binge along with no maximum caloric intake can get you somewhat where you wanna be


What ratio / dosage you would advise one to take in this scenario?


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2021)

1g test & 600mg deca w/mandatory bloodwork & 5days cardio
30-60mins on a stair master is good enough
No orals...you want long steady/solid gains

The constant cardio should offset most the fat gains from the carbs
Just try not to crazy with fast food (Wendy's, McDonald's etc), if your gonna eat out (which you should be to maximize calories) get like diner/restaurant quality shxt

Home cooked meals for macros
Takeout for calories


----------



## Мишка (May 31, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> 1g test & 600mg deca w/mandatory bloodwork & 5days cardio
> 30-60mins on a stair master is good enough
> No orals...you want long steady/solid gains
> 
> ...


Thanks!

As I've had a bad experience w/ Deca years ago (but I've been dumb and experimenting, 1g test e 1g Deca per week w/o controlling e2/prolactin) and had Deca dick I tried to avoid it since then. 

Would test only be as good as this stack? In terms of size and strength gains I mean. 
So let's say 1.5-2g of Test E only per week instead of Deca - or would Deca be superior in terms of size and strength gains?

Greetings 

Мишка


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 31, 2021)

I've never ran test past 1g, for my gains it's unnecessary 
There's more experienced guys here who have
The only active users I can remember off hand are Joliver and SFG but Zilla knows all so I'd shoot them a PM for more detailed advice in that realm

All I can really add here from personal experience is that being a guinea pig requires proper bloodwork and ancillaries on hand just in case. Once you're able to properly guage yourself (via bloodwork) you can try anything you'd like.


----------

